# Symptoms of lexapro withdrawal?



## jazzmynn123 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi,I've been tapering my 20mg of lexapro to 10mg for a month, and I have been on 5mg for a week.I notice my stomach keeps getting sick, get moody and have more heart palpitations.Does this go away?


----------



## SweetIllusion (Jul 11, 2010)

Hmm.. I went off lexapro a tad too quick - within 3 weeks instead of over 6 weeks minimum. But even then, all I felt was headaches (bearable), insomnia most nights, and some on and off sweating. Out of that the only bad thing for me was the insomnia. I was wide awake at 3-4 AM in the mornings.


----------

